# Problema con net-tools-1.60-r13

## Trey

El problema es el siguiente: Yo inicio la instalacion y sigo todos los pasos, y cuando llego al punto en el que hago

```
emerge --update --ask world
```

 empieza a emerger paquetes y al llegar a sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 me da el siguiente error:

```
ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1695: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 1033: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

ebuild.sh, line   44: Called src_compile

net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild, line   59: Called die

The specific snippet of code:

emake i18ndir || die "emake i18ndir failed"

The die message:

emake i18ndir failed
```

Y me dice que hay un log, en cual pone tambien lo siguiente:

```
xgettext: error while loading shared libraries libexpat.so.0 : cannot open shared object file

no such file or directory
```

y

```
de.po: warning: Charset "iso8859-1" is not a portable encoding name.

Message conversion to user's charset might not work

make [1]: ***[net-tools.pot] Error 127

make [1]: ***Waiting for unfinished jobs.....

make [1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/po'

make: ***[i18ndir] Error 2
```

Creo que eso es todo y que esta bien puesto, que como lo copio en una hoja y luego lo pongo aqui...  :Confused: 

La instalacion la hago siguiendo paso a paso el manual de instalacion, sin saltarme ningun paso (o eso creo).

A ver si alguno me puede echar una mano, porque a este paso me parece que no voy a conseguir instalar gentoo nunca   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si hace falta algun dato mas solo teneis que decirlo.

Muchas gracias

Saludos

----------

## sag

Intentalo con esto

```
emerge -uDav --newuse world
```

----------

## jgascon

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y me dice que hay un log, en cual pone tambien lo siguiente:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Me parece que tienes el famoso problema de la libexpat (corregidme los demás si me equivoco). Leete estos dos hilos a ver si te sirven:

Upgrade to expat-2.0.x needs revdep-rebuild

[debate]Gentoo con el culo al aire por la libexpat (cerrado)

Yo lo pasé, como todos, pero lo hice a mi rollo y como sería incapaz de reproducirlo no puedo darte un consejo de como solucionarlo. De todas formas espera que alguno de los veteranos del lugar nos lo confirme...

----------

## sefirotsama

sí, padece un claro sintoma de libexpatitis (xDD) hay que hacer:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Y si falla:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -De world
> 
> 

 

Y si falla:

```
emerge --skipfirst
```

(el skipfirst si falla repitelo hasta que no queden más paquetes)

Si después de eso falla (habras emergido TODOS los paquetes de tu sistema), posteanos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Otra vez expat? No va a terminar nunca? Ya van meses de esto!   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Trey

Muchas gracias a todos, y mil perdones, la proxima vez rebuscare por el foro antes de postear  :Embarassed: 

Ya os contare como me ha ido.

Gracias

----------

## jgascon

Lo único que no entiendo es que esto de la libexpat ya no debería suceder con instalaciones nuevas. Yo estoy instalando (desde el sábado) una Gentoo en un Celeron a 850MHz y ya la tengo actualizada:

```

find /usr/lib -name libexpat.*

/usr/lib/libexpat.la

/usr/lib/libexpat.a

/usr/lib/libexpat.so.1

/usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2

/usr/lib/libexpat.so

```

Creo que la versión de libexpat nueva ya viene en los últimos paquetes de stage3 (y supongo que de hace meses), porque yo no recuerdo haberla actualizado en esa máquina.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si, raro, no? El amigo trey debe estar usando un stage3 viejito...

Salud!

----------

## Trey

Wenas, siento haber tardado tanto en contestar pero he estado liadillo, jeje. Deciros que en mi caso se soluciono al hacer:

```
emerge -De world
```

Y tambien, decir que los archivos que descargue e instale fueron:

 *Quote:*   

> stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2
> 
> portage-20071030.tar.bz2

 

En el caso del stage era el unico stage 3 que habia, asi que... y en el caso de portage era el ultimo que aparecia.

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------

